# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lire un enregistrement audio sur un lecteur DVD

## laurentSc

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s'il existe un format permettant de convertir un .wav pour qu'il soit audible sur un lecteur DVD.

----------

